# Canon 7D -  Red Highlighting for AF points



## yorkiemom (Apr 16, 2013)

Anyone out there with this camera I have a question. Thru my viewfinder my AF points used to illuminate when focusing on something. Now I see the AF points but no illuminating of the red. In C-F.II-08 I have my red highlighting set to Enable. I'm wondering if there is something else that is keeping my focusing light from being on.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 16, 2013)

I do not know this camera and what may be the exact cause but this is something that alway happen on my Nikon if I target a flat and uniform surface. If I have no choice I either measure or put a sticky tape that I heal when in develop.

Like I said, this may not be the cause but surely one possibility.


----------



## Bryan Conner (Apr 16, 2013)

Make sure that you are not in Ai servo mode.  There is no focus confirmation in Ai servo.  Manual focus and Ai focus have focus confirmation.  Are you seeing the green focus confirmation dot light up on the far right in the viewfinder?


----------



## yorkiemom (Apr 16, 2013)

You jogged my memory! I had my camera in Al Servo...that's why no red highlighting. Thanks so much for the jog!


----------



## Bryan Conner (Apr 16, 2013)

yorkiemom said:


> You jogged my memory! I had my camera in Al Servo...that's why no red highlighting. Thanks so much for the jog!



 Glad I could be of help.


----------

